# astana theme sl3 framset, is it a team geometry



## citanest (Jun 10, 2009)

My LBS couldn't tell but that's the only SL3 available at this point. Or I will have to wait for the 2011 lineup, which may come in September or October.

Who may have more info on the geometry of the astana SL3?

thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

citanest said:


> My LBS couldn't tell but that's the only SL3 available at this point. Or I will have to wait for the 2011 lineup, which may come in September or October.
> 
> Who may have more info on the geometry of the astana SL3?
> 
> thanks


Why not go to the source - contact Spec customer support.


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

*geo on tarmac*

i have a 2011 s-works tarmac sl3 astana, and it is not team geo.


----------



## citanest (Jun 10, 2009)

avalnch33 said:


> i have a 2011 s-works tarmac sl3 astana, and it is not team geo.



Anyone know of any store still has a team geo 58 sl3 frameset? Don't care about color at all.

don't want to wait until september etc... 
thanks


----------



## citanest (Jun 10, 2009)

avalnch33 said:


> i have a 2011 s-works tarmac sl3 astana, and it is not team geo.


Specialized just called me and they said it is a team geo. 
What size is yours and what's the headtube length?


----------



## citanest (Jun 10, 2009)

avalnch33 said:


> i have a 2011 s-works tarmac sl3 astana, and it is not team geo.


Hi there, can you do my a favour by measuring the tube?

I just checked with a dealer and it says it's a team geo.
Obviously, none of them have an actual frame to confirm.
It's all based on "web site says" or "specialized rep says" or "specialized says" etc.

For a 56cm, team geo has a 150 headtube vs 170 on a regular geo.

thanks a lot
cit


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

citanest said:


> I just checked with a dealer and it says it's a team geo.


Isn't it possible that Specialized offer the Astana-themed frame set in both regular and team geometries? Only the dealer can tell you what frame sets are actually in stock.


----------



## citanest (Jun 10, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> Isn't it possible that Specialized offer the Astana-themed frame set in both regular and team geometries? Only the dealer can tell you what frame sets are actually in stock.



I don't know who to trust. I called 4 dealers. 2 said team geo, and 2 said regular.
I called Specialized 4 times. twice they said team, twice they said regular.

WTF????

I don't think they produced both geometry.


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

i have a 54 and it has a 145 headtube, which is normal tarmac geometry. i work at a shop and got one on the first release. they may do a running change, like some companies do every once in a while, but I do know for a FACT that mine is normal tarmac geo.


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

I think that because it is a frameset sometimes they do team and sometimes normal, so I think there is a weird gap in communication. I used to work for another manufacturer and this happened a lot without the reps know what was going on.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

citanest said:


> I don't know who to trust. I called 4 dealers. 2 said team geo, and 2 said regular.
> I called Specialized 4 times. twice they said team, twice they said regular.
> 
> WTF????
> ...




Specialized did make SL3 frames in both geometries for 2010.

The frame with stadard threaded BB is regular geometry

The module with OSBB that comes with their crank is team geometry


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

jrob1775 said:


> Specialized did make SL3 frames in both geometries for 2010.
> 
> The frame with stadard threaded BB is regular geometry
> 
> The module with OSBB that comes with their crank is team geometry


i believe the framset with threaded BB came in either geometry

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=10Tarmac&eid=4350&menuItemId=9256

although i am sure it depends upon which country you are in


----------



## citanest (Jun 10, 2009)

I have confirmed. None of the 2011 are team geo. For that reason, I ordered a 2010 sl3 instead. The regular geo head tube is way too long for a competitive bike. It is longer than anything else in the market for the same size.


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

citanest said:


> I have confirmed. None of the 2011 are team geo. For that reason, I ordered a 2010 sl3 instead. The regular geo head tube is way too long for a competitive bike. It is longer than anything else in the market for the same size.


i respect your opinion but must disagree that it is too long for a competetive bike. There are saxo riders and astana guys riding the normal geo, with very few riding team geo. 

it is .5mm taller than a supersix.
it is .5mm taller than a R3SL
it is .5mm SHORTER than a M TCR Advanced
it is .5mm SHORTER than a Pinarello Dogma
is it .7mm SHORTER than a Orbea Orca
it is 1cm SHORTER than a BMC Team Machine SLR01 in a 53cm

I fail to see your logic about it not being a proper bike for competetition. Unless you run your bike slammed on the headset cap, I fail to see where it makes any bit of difference.

just to clarify I am taking these off a 54cm or M road bike geometry.


----------



## citanest (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry, never paid attention to smaller sizes.


----------

